# Engine degreaser, which one?



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

What is the best engine degreaser, can i use any household citrus based degreaser or won't it be strong enough?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

gunk is a decent one...available everywhere


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I generally use Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner, its a nice cleaern. Spray on, agitate a little with a bruse and then hose off with a gentle spray of water, and then dryp up the standing water... Then spray on Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care, close the bonnet and allow to dry - job done, and the bay looks great! :thumb:


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks very fast reply


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner for me too, also got and use megs degreaser


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Having tried AG engine & machine cleaner and P21S total auto wash in my engine bay, I find P21S to work better for me personally, it also has the added benefit of making my Samco silicone hoses shiny again. Works well on the plastic wheel arch liners too.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I use some citrus based stuff called Viro- sol..Use it on the wheels too.

http://www.olympiccleaning.com/ (Go to car chemicals)

Been through loads and this works best.. You can water it down anything betwenn 1-2 to 1-25 depending on strength needed.. It's cheap as well..


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

P.S This is what it looks like..


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Having tried AG engine & machine cleaner and P21S total auto wash in my engine bay, I find P21S to work better for me personally, it also has the added benefit of making my Samco silicone hoses shiny again. Works well on the plastic wheel arch liners too.


Same as Rob ^^^

or i sometimes use G101 APC, this is also an ace de-greaser and is cheap as chips too :thumb:


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I generally use Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner, its a nice cleaern. Spray on, agitate a little with a bruse and then hose off with a gentle spray of water, and then dryp up the standing water... Then spray on Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care, close the bonnet and allow to dry - job done, and the bay looks great! :thumb:


Best post ever, thank you!


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I use autoglym engine and machine cleaner aswell. Highly reccomended.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I use P21s Autowash very easy to use

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=10848


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Meg's Super Degreaser works well for me . Sprayed on, left for a minute then washed off. Only needed a brush to agitate the really stubborn areas (inside front wing on the Golf).


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> gunk is a decent one...available everywhere


 it is an excellent cleaner trouble is when you put the blower on in the cabin it smells of solvents for a week or two


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

did mine last weekend, used autobrite super solv and found it very effective, sprayed on left a minute or two, agitated and sprayed a little more on bad areas, rinse with a hose and its done. I can actually see my head isn't made of oil now.

sealed it with sonus trim and motorkote, even simpler to use, spray on, leave for 15 minutes, spray again and you're done.

took under an hour to do the entire bay, spot on


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I have used Autobrites, super solve degreaser and there orange zest cleaner and both are excellent, the super solve is a little more agressive and can not be diluted like the orange zest.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

for the money its absolutely brilliant..Autobrite products are great no nonsense, they just do the job in hand


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi mate i use virosol good all round cleaner ,this took 1 and a half hours rinsed with bucket and auto glmy rubber /vinly for the blacks


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

AutoGlym for me


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

gunk pour moi.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

P21s TAW awesome stuff


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I generally use Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner, its a nice cleaern. Spray on, agitate a little with a bruse and then hose off with a gentle spray of water, and then dryp up the standing water... Then spray on Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care, close the bonnet and allow to dry - job done, and the bay looks great! :thumb:


Got to agree with DaveKG on this one ,:thumb: 
Gunk for me is a definate no no and it smells awful!!!!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

P21s too. Must not forget car lack special cleaner gel.


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

P21s AutoWash for me - lovely smell as well..:thumb:


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

i use marine clean it available from frosts uk, its a concentrate but theres nothing it wont shift. i use it to clean the lotus gearbox, bellhousing etc with, did a clean today you can see the pics in the engine detail i did


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

I use Gunk engine cleaner and APC..


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

the best one i have used i virosol good stuff and easy to use


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

I use a lot of Dasty (local wibra degreaser) Works great, I also use a lot of Megs Safe D Greaser. Then rub it of with a clean microfiber. Then applied some NXT tech protectant. For the Carbon I used NXT wax


----------



## Goldie (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Megs safe degreaser followed by some APC and it does the trick nicely...


----------

